# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Portalized - 3D puzzle game (development update)

## Svenstaro

Hi everybody, 

we have had to many exciting updates on *Portalized (portalized.org)*, yet so few people know about our project. I thought I should let you know about at least the last bunch of updates. 

So: *Portalized* will be an advanced 3D puzzle game with nice graphics, accurate physics, portals, light games, etc. It will be available for Linux and Windows in late summer. It won't cost you anything but it won't be open source either (for now!).

Be sure to check the project page for lots of videos!

Please do post feedback here on how you like the looks and the idea.

Also, have a look at some screen shots:

----------


## Copernicus1234

I like the looks and the idea. 

 :Smile:

----------


## efikkan

Nice bumpmapping.

So this game is about moving mirrors to light up new areas?


Wich value do you use for fovy(perspective) in your game?

----------


## Hotwc

Looks sweet, will the game have some kind of Objective to follow, or is it something random you play with for fun?

----------


## Rhubarb

/me waits for the game to be released  :Smile: 

I think it's a brilliant idea, just be sure to put lots of brain-teasers in there  :Very Happy:

----------


## Svenstaro

It won't be just random sandboxing (though you can do that too!). There will be basic objectives at first (carry items, get to zone A, shine light to area A, etc) but we hope that more complex objectives will follow later on.

----------


## spadewarrior

Sounds lovely. I wish you all the luck in the world and can't wait to play it!

Can give you a hand coding it too if you like...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Technique13

will there be cake?

----------


## bodyharvester

looks great, sounds good too   :Smile:

----------


## doorknob60

> will there be cake?


+1

----------


## Hotwc

The cake is a lie  :Razz:

----------


## charlieg

I don't think the screenshots quite do the project justice.  You need to see the various videos in the forums.  The 'rewind' of things falling through portals and objects pushing themselves through portals are something to behold.

Free Gamer article on Portalized:
http://freegamer.blogspot.com/2008/0...en-source.html

----------


## Vadi

Impressive graphics.

----------


## samh785

This really is amazing. I'm looking forward to the first version.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Ericj1186

The one thing I don't like about the screen shots is in the first one, it looks like everything is covered in a shiny, slime.  I'm sure that's just due to lighting and stuff, but the shiny appearance of everything is a bit off putting.  I do love the concept of a 3D puzzle game in the same vein as Portal.  I LOVED Portal.

*Goes to find more information*

----------


## Sockerdrickan

> The one thing I don't like about the screen shots is in the first one, it looks like everything is covered in a shiny, slime.  I'm sure that's just due to lighting and stuff, but the shiny appearance of everything is a bit off putting.  I do love the concept of a 3D puzzle game in the same vein as Portal.  I LOVED Portal.
> 
> *Goes to find more information*


It's the specular component that is set too high

----------


## Dareckshane

I visited the web site you have given here of  Portalized - 3D puzzle game. You have given nice information for this game and also the site contain amazing videos of this game and graphics of this game looks awesome. So i am thinking to buy this lovely puzzle game.

----------


## wingnux

> will there be cake?


Damn! You were faster than me! LOL!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sockerdrickan

> Damn! You were faster than me! LOL!


Yeah by two weeks, I'm impressed.  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eragon100

> I visited the web site you have given here of  Portalized - 3D puzzle game. You have given nice information for this game and also the site contain amazing videos of this game and graphics of this game looks awesome. So i am thinking to buy this lovely puzzle game.


It will be 100% freeware, so you don't have to buy it  :Wink:

----------


## ELD

> The one thing I don't like about the screen shots is in the first one, it looks like everything is covered in a shiny, slime.  I'm sure that's just due to lighting and stuff, but the shiny appearance of everything is a bit off putting.  I do love the concept of a 3D puzzle game in the same vein as Portal.  I LOVED Portal.
> 
> *Goes to find more information*


Same about the graphics, i hate really shiny graphics it reminds me of halo ergh, i'm sure the gameplay rocks but too shiny.

Made a post for the developers on GOL -> http://www.gamingonlinux.info/forum/...?mode=post&f=4

----------


## oldrocker99

If there will be a free, better Portal, I'm all for it!

 :Guitar:

----------


## kspncr

Hey wow, I hadn't heard about this yet; it looks like it could be pretty awesome.

And to the person that posted above me, I'm not sure a "better Portal" is possible. Sure, there can be better games than Portal (not many though) but I don't see how it's possible for the Portal idea to be improved upon in any way.

----------


## binbash

Graphics look awesome except being too shiny.

----------


## efikkan

I agree, the light might be too shiny. It looks like the floors and walls are wet like if you just washed them. A little adjustment in the shaders will take care of that.

What's even worse are games using a lot of HDR/bloom creating that yellowish glow and blurred images.

----------


## Eion

I'd be more than happy to contribute my (minor) skill with Blender, it's been a while since I've touched it but feel free to send me requests and i'll do the best I can!

----------


## Svenstaro

Thanks to all of your for your feedback!

Allow me to address it a bit: 

Overly shiny graphics - Agreed, we didn't have specular maps in when we took these shots so all of them have 100% specularity which you won't see in the release, of course.

Portal clony-ness - We set out with the goal to make a puzzle game that lets players use a variety of physics manipulation utilities but not solely portals. Portals will definitely be a major part of the game but they don't be the single thing you'll always be using. Our intend is NOT to clone Valve's Portal! 

Helping out the project - Always appreciated. If you know Blender or GIMP or any other graphics tools, just go ahead and shoot me a short PM on our forums with a description of your skills and I'll come back to you.

----------

